# Online campaign seeking players.



## Slarty_Bartfast (Mar 26, 2011)

I am getting ready to start an online D20 Modern campaign. Looking for 3-4 players, knowledge of the campaign setting is not a requirement. I have the books if anyone needs help with character creation or itemization. I would prefer people who have a decent typing speed and/or good grammar as it will be a text campaign with no voice chat involved and I don't want the Roleplaying to be broken up by people not willing to spend the extra few seconds just to make something neatly typed.

The campaign will be online through Skype or possibly another common messenger if several players prefer it. The dice rolling will be done through an online dice roller that each player connects to it requires no download.

If interested please send me a response here or by PM and I will respond with my messenger ID so we can discuss the campaign.

Basic Info:

32 point buy, most starting packages will be available anything out of the ordinary can be run by me for possible approval. D20 Urban Arcana is allowed so magic will be a part of this modern campaign. I have time to run the game on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and every other weekend rotating with the weekend of the 26th (this one) being the first off weekend.


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2011)

I can do Tuesdays and Thursdays, but weekends are pretty booked for me.

I'm running a D20 campaign myself (not Urban Arcana, though), and I have the books and am familiar with the rules.

What would the starting level be?


----------



## Slarty_Bartfast (Mar 28, 2011)

I am a little rusty when it comes to d20 modern having a refreshed interest in it so I will be starting at first level to give me a bit of time to get back into the swing of it.


----------



## Bawlistic (Mar 29, 2011)

*Interested*

Are you still recruiting for your campaign? I can type 70-90 words per minute and always try to use proper grammar. 
My e-mail is brendynmuise[MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION].com


----------



## Systole (Mar 29, 2011)

So no level-adjusted races, then?


----------



## Slarty_Bartfast (Mar 29, 2011)

Unless its a +1 adjustment which I might be willing to consider as long as you run it by me first. Still recruiting so far have 3 interested Would like to have 1 more possibly two in case someone drops out. Is everyone ok with getting skype or is another messenger preferred?


----------

